# Smartphone como Estação Meteo?



## Azorean (5 Dez 2013 às 19:51)

Olá,

Já há bastante tempo que não escrevia aqui no fórum. Penso que só o fiz uma vez! 

Depois de procurar a ver se alguém já tinha colocado esta questão, decidi colocá-la aqui. Não sei se será o mais indicado.

Basicamente gostaria de saber, daqueles que tenham um smartphone com sensor independente de temperatura, pressão e humidade, qual a vossa experiência em relação ao rigor das leituras. 

Poderia ser usado como uma estação portátil simples, ou os desvios e erros são demasiado grandes para que os sensores tenham alguma utilidade? Entenda-se utilidade para a recolha de dados numa determinada região e elaboração de mapa, por exemplo. 

Não pesquisei muito, mas creio que o Samsung Galaxy S4 é o único telemóvel, de momento, que poderá ser utilizado com esse fim. 

Obg


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2013 às 20:39)

Não faço a mínima como funciona o sensor de temperatura ambiente de um smartphone. Prevejo que seja influenciado pelo facto de ter as mãos por perto, a menos que se pousasse o telefone algures e o deixasse medir. Igualmente para o sensor de humidade. O barómetro servirá apenas para a altitude, a menos que haja alguma app que corrija o valor para o nível médio do mar, já que o barómetro irá medir a pressão absoluta.
Há vários smartphones com esses sensores, no entanto talvez por agora o S4 seja o único com essa combinação. Já experimentei com um S3 o barómetro e é altamente preciso no que toca a rapidez de medição (tempo real) e casas decimais, mas nunca comparei à pressão absoluta da minha estação em casa, já que o aparelho não era meu.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Dez 2013 às 01:06)

Boas.
Por experiência pessoal, os sensores do S4 são muito precisos.
E isso é um problema, por basta ter o aparelho nas mãos ou bolsos para a humidade e temperatura não serem precisas, mas estando quieto em cima da mesa tem muito boas leituras. 
Quanto ao barómetro, este não é tão influenciável, o que faz dele um excelente sensor. Muito preciso até às décimas.


----------



## ijv (6 Dez 2013 às 11:36)

Tive um S4 duarante uns dias, depois acabei trocando por um iphone 
Varias vezes tentei ver os dados e por vezes eram "assustadores", se tiver o telefone no bolso e for ver a temperatura podera chegar aos 30º/40º dependendo da temperatura ambiente enquanto que na estação estava entre os 18º/20º. Houve alguns dias que testei aqui ao lado da estação e dava um diferença de 5/10 graus. Em relação ao pressão nem verifiquei.


----------



## vitamos (6 Dez 2013 às 12:08)

Sem conhecer o produto em si e baseando-me em algumas experiência com outros sensores de caracteristicas similares (ex: relógios, sensores simples, etc..).

Temperatura: Medir uma temperatura é algo de uma complexidade extrema. Quando se define como padrão um sensor devidamente colocado num RS, preferencialmente ventilado, só por si mostra que este é um parâmetro cuja determinação exacta é não só difícil como discutível (até mesmo quando todos os standards são cumpridos). Ora obviamente qualquer dispositivo que é portátil, não apresenta qualquer protecção, está sujeito a vários ambientes está sujeito assim a erros que poderão ser consideráveis. Pode ser um indicador, nunca um medidor com fiabilidade considerável.

Humidade: Geralmente um dispositvo de medida deste parâmetro necessita de algum tempo de estabilização num dado ambiente. Porventura poderá haver fiabilidade na leitura feita, mas só se esta se encontrar devidamente estabilizada (acreditando que o higrómetro usado é em si mesmo fiável). Neste caso, por exemplo, uma leitura feita após se retirar o telemóvel do bolso não será certamente real.

Pressão: Somente aqui, e se houver possibilidade de calibração e/ou esta ser automática, poderá haver uma fiabilidade satisfatória. A determinação de um valor de pressão é fisicamente fácil, não necessitando o aparelho de uma tecnologia demasiado avançada para tal medição.

Espero poder ter sido útil à discussão


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Dez 2013 às 14:18)

ijv disse:


> Tive um S4 duarante uns dias, depois acabei trocando por um iphone
> Varias vezes tentei ver os dados e por vezes eram "assustadores", se tiver o telefone no bolso e for ver a temperatura podera chegar aos 30º/40º dependendo da temperatura ambiente enquanto que na estação estava entre os 18º/20º. Houve alguns dias que testei aqui ao lado da estação e dava um diferença de 5/10 graus. Em relação ao pressão nem verifiquei.



Óbvio que dava uma grande diferença se estava ao sol em conjunto com a estação... Foi testado lado a lado com a consola da estação, com o telemóvel pousado ao seu lado durante um tempo para estabilizar? Não me parece que a diferença seja assim tão grande seja que sensor for hehe. Não confundir com a temperatura da bateria que os Android também medem e será sempre bem mais alta, mas uma não influencia a outra, já que o sensor de temperatura ambiente estará provavelmente mais exposto.


----------



## ijv (6 Dez 2013 às 15:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Óbvio que dava uma grande diferença se estava ao sol em conjunto com a estação... Foi testado lado a lado com a consola da estação, com o telemóvel pousado ao seu lado durante um tempo para estabilizar? Não me parece que a diferença seja assim tão grande seja que sensor for hehe. Não confundir com a temperatura da bateria que os Android também medem e será sempre bem mais alta, mas uma não influencia a outra, já que o sensor de temperatura ambiente estará provavelmente mais exposto.


Sim foi testado lado a lado com a consola. tive o telemovel ao lado a consola durante uma hora ou mais, sem apanhar sol diretamente em ambos os aparelhos. Penso que deu bem tempo de estabelizar a temperstura.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Dez 2013 às 15:37)

Ok. Então poderá ter a ver mesmo com a localização do sensor interno em relação ao da consola. Também, sendo um sensor num smartphone, é para ter uma ideia e não ter uma medição precisa


----------



## ijv (6 Dez 2013 às 15:58)

Nem mais, mas sempre ajuda a termos uma ideia das temperaturas, bastando ir vendos as tenperaturas e comparar. Eu por exeplo sabia que quando no telemovel marcava 30º, sabia que na realidade estaria 18º/20º


----------



## Azorean (6 Dez 2013 às 19:53)

Tendo apenas o Galaxy S4 como referência, talvez ainda seja muito cedo para ter este tipo de discussão, mas com base nas vossas respostas já dá para entender algumas coisas. 

*1º Medir a temperatura não é assim tão linear.*



vitamos disse:


> Medir uma temperatura é algo de uma complexidade extrema. Quando se define como padrão um sensor devidamente colocado num RS, preferencialmente ventilado, só por si mostra que este é um parâmetro cuja determinação exacta é não só difícil como discutível (até mesmo quando todos os standards são cumpridos).



Embora a temperatura seja talvez o indicador mais popular, quando se fala de tempo, isso não significa que seja o mais simples e preciso de medir. Isso pode invalidar um smartphone, um termómetro analógico simples ou o termómetro de um carro, como um indicador fiável, mesmo que a margem de erro não seja muito expressiva. 

*2º As medições feitas com o Galaxy S4 não são precisas.*



ijv disse:


> Houve alguns dias que testei aqui ao lado da estação e dava um diferença de 5/10 graus.



Este grau de diferença tornaria a utilização do Galaxy S4 como termómetro bastante inviável. E contraria o testemunho seguinte:

*3º As medições feitas com o Galaxy S4 podem ser precisas.*



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Por experiência pessoal, os sensores do S4 são muito precisos.
> E isso é um problema, por basta ter o aparelho nas mãos ou bolsos para a humidade e temperatura não serem precisas, mas estando quieto em cima da mesa tem muito boas leituras.



A ser assim, um smartphone poderia ser utilizado com o fim de fazer medições de temperatura, mas de forma rudimentar, ou com um cuidado acrescido, de forma a compensar a sensibilidade do sensor à temperatura do próprio dispositivo, entre outros factores. Nada como testar. Não tendo essa possibilidade resta-me ouvir as vossas experiências!  Creio que esta discssão se tornará mais comum nos próximos anos, caso apareçam modelos com mais sensores e mais fiáveis. 

A única experiêcia semelhante que fiz até ao momento, valendo o que vale, foi com uma tablet Nexus7 e a temperatura da bateria. Testando com um termómetro analógico, a temperatura dos 2 coincide, talvez com uma margem de erro de 0,5ºC, mas apenas no momento que ligo a tablet. Pouco depois, como seria de esperar, a tempetarura começa a subir, dependendo também do tipo de utilização. 

Penso que no caso do S4, embora seja um sensor independente, também possa haver uma grande influência do calor interno. Assim, as melhores leituras seriam logo após o aparelho ser ligado e os maiores erros, depois de estar ligado muito tempo, ou após uma chamada.


----------



## Azorean (6 Dez 2013 às 20:21)

Um artigo intressante sobre o tema:

newscientist.com 
09/05/2013

App turns smartphone sensors into weather stations

Artigo científico:
14/08/2013

Crowdsourcing urban air temperatures from smartphone battery temperatures


----------



## camrov8 (7 Dez 2013 às 14:34)

é o futuro com milhares de equipamentos a enviar dados para uma melhor resolução , a apple tem algo semelhante usam os acelerometro do seus equipamentos para registarem sismos a teoria é que os erros de cada equipamento é anulado pelo enorme numero de equipamentos


----------



## fablept (7 Dez 2013 às 19:52)

camrov8 disse:


> é o futuro com milhares de equipamentos a enviar dados para uma melhor resolução , a apple tem algo semelhante usam os acelerometro do seus equipamentos para registarem sismos a teoria é que os erros de cada equipamento é anulado pelo enorme numero de equipamentos


Esses acelerometros apenas registam sismos de grande magnitude a distâncias reduzidas dos epicentros, por outras palavras, sismos que são sentidos. Ainda são muito limitados em termos de sensibilidade. Mas imaginando que conseguem registar a onda P (menor amplitude, movimento mais vertical), poderão dar alguns segundos de aviso antes da chegada da onda S (maior amplitude). Mas como todos os avisos prévios de sismo que são usados hoje em dia, as zonas mais afectadas, mais próximas do epicentro serão sempre as que tem menor tempo de aviso.

Acredito que seja útil (cruzando dados com GPS e sismometros), mas acho que não será a revolução em sistemas de aviso prévio de sismos.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Dez 2013 às 21:59)

fablept disse:


> Esses acelerometros apenas registam sismos de grande magnitude a distâncias reduzidas dos epicentros, por outras palavras, sismos que são sentidos. Ainda são muito limitados em termos de sensibilidade. Mas imaginando que conseguem registar a onda P (menor amplitude, movimento mais vertical), poderão dar alguns segundos de aviso antes da chegada da onda S (maior amplitude). Mas como todos os avisos prévios de sismo que são usados hoje em dia, as zonas mais afectadas, mais próximas do epicentro serão sempre as que tem menor tempo de aviso.
> 
> Acredito que seja útil (cruzando dados com GPS e sismometros), mas acho que não será a revolução em sistemas de aviso prévio de sismos.



não disse isso apenas tou a dizer que se tem uma melhor resolução pois com centenas de equipamentos a triangulação é mais precisa


----------

